# rides around leeds/bradford/huddersfield?



## sam_roberts30 (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently converted from DH to XC. The thing is that riding on your own isn't always that fun and my knowledge of trails is very lacking. Are there any riders around these areas that are open to me tagging along for a ride or 2?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

You'll get a much, much greater response on the UK forums. Try Singletrack World (link)


----------



## thealmightyone (Dec 15, 2008)

Try mtbleeds.co.uk. Although many of the members are into downhill, every now and then they go out for xc/all mountain rides.


----------

